# --to be NAKED--



## snowkei (Mar 3, 2008)

hello ladies, I got this makeover from my friend, a MAC MA...
she has worked for MAC over 7yrs... haha

what she use (ALL MAC of course!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

studio fix fluid #NC25 & NC30
select loose powder #NC20 & NC30
select moisturecover #NW20 & NW42
MSF #warmed
MSF (N) #light
brow shader 
paint pot #soft ochere & fresco rose
e/s #remotely grey
powerpoint e/l#industry
blush #cute & tenderling
lustreglass

so different from my makeup style, but I like it a lot! and learn a lot from her!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2008)

you look so pretty! she did a great job!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 3, 2008)

i love this!!! did she just use warmed as a contour and the light msf as a highlight or a blush? i have warmed msf and its sitting in its box still. i dont know what to use it with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so any help would be great


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 3, 2008)

She did great, I love it!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 3, 2008)

You are just FLAWLESS!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 3, 2008)

looks awesome! would have liked to see a full on front shot.


----------



## Jot (Mar 3, 2008)

really beautiful and your skin looks amazing x


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 3, 2008)

your skin looks fab & it's a great natural look


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 3, 2008)

You never look less than AMAZING. 
Your brows look perfect too.


----------



## jesixbe (Mar 3, 2008)

.


----------



## makeba (Mar 3, 2008)

this look is flawless!! its so fresh and pretty


----------



## matsubie (Mar 3, 2008)

absolutely flawless. 

the shading technique is done flawlessly.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 3, 2008)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## LadyMija (Mar 3, 2008)

You look great!!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

so beautiful! i really like it


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh so soft and pretty.  You look lovely!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 3, 2008)

i'm a big fan of the natural look. u look great!


----------



## n_c (Mar 3, 2008)

Very soft and natural, she did a great job!


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks very, very good! Makes me want to have a MAC makeover!


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 3, 2008)

oh I´m in love with your skin!!! seriusly you are one of the more beautiful girls that I ever see!! and I really like this look on you...very natural!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 3, 2008)

looks wonderful
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 killer eyebrows!!!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 3, 2008)

You always look so beautiful, this look is so natural and glowy! Love it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 4, 2008)

Great fresh look!


----------



## lil_kismet (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow I love this look! Did she mix both NC 25 & 30 together in the studiofix?


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 4, 2008)

You are SUCH a natural beauty!!! Love this look on you


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 4, 2008)

I love it, it's the perfect neutral !!


----------



## user79 (Mar 4, 2008)

That looks awesome, it's so subtle but perfectly applied, your friend is very skilled. It's really hard to make a good neutral look so perfect.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 4, 2008)

you look gorgeous snowkei


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 4, 2008)

I love that subtle shading in the crease area.  I'd love to try this out!  Is Fresco Rose on the lid?


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 4, 2008)

ur skin is flawlessly gorgeous, u look absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 5, 2008)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 5, 2008)

Your skin is impeccable!  I would kill for skin like that


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 5, 2008)

great nude look!!! love it


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 5, 2008)

i love it, it's so refreshing and clean.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 5, 2008)

*~*I love this look...you look so pretty!!!*~*


----------



## MissCreoula (Mar 5, 2008)

I love this look! Your skin looks flawless & the makeup looks editorial to me...Gorgeous!! I wish I could've seen your friend do the makeup & blending.


----------



## veilchen (Mar 5, 2008)

You look fabulous!!


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 5, 2008)

That's perfection: she did a great job, we can't even tell you're wearing foundation because it is so well blended! I mean, we know there's foundation but  this is how a real nude makeup must be: practically invisible and yet so radiant. WOW.


----------



## weezee (Mar 5, 2008)

You look beautiful and natural.


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 5, 2008)

Love it!!!


----------



## oooshesbad (Mar 5, 2008)

i love it your friend did a wonderful job


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah I'm wondering, did she only use the Paintpots on your eyes, no eyeshadows aside from remotely gray?


----------



## snowkei (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_i love this!!! did she just use warmed as a contour and the light msf as a highlight or a blush? i have warmed msf and its sitting in its box still. i dont know what to use it with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so any help would be great_

 
dear, she use warmed on my cheekbone and forehead...to mix 2 different liquid foundation!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lil_kismet* 

 
_Wow I love this look! Did she mix both NC 25 & 30 together in the studiofix?_

 
no she didnt MIX the 2 shade...she use 30 to create shadow(outer face) and 25 on the inner face


----------



## snowkei (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I love that subtle shading in the crease area. I'd love to try this out! Is Fresco Rose on the lid?_

 
on she use Fresco Rose on my lips to conceal


----------



## snowkei (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Yeah I'm wondering, did she only use the Paintpots on your eyes, no eyeshadows aside from remotely gray?_

 
yes she did


----------



## snowkei (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I adore my friend's skill...and learn a lot of foundation knowledge from her


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 6, 2008)

You're Beautiful


----------



## tanbelina (Mar 6, 2008)

my fav look on you, EVER. the natural look is very flattering on you


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 7, 2008)

very pretty! your skin looks fab hun. I like the tanned neutral look.


----------



## Cutey (Mar 7, 2008)

This is the kind of look i want to achieve but dont know how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The look is great on you so naturally beautiful!
Would love to know who to create this look step by step as i am a newbie!!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 15, 2008)

this is so soft but pretty..i like it a lot


----------



## 1QTPie (May 29, 2008)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 30, 2008)

Beautiful...Flawless Look!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 30, 2008)

that's so gorgeous and natural!


----------



## black_crx (May 30, 2008)

You're always very, very pretty! I love this natural look on you. And I think that this studio fix fluid perhaps look a little better on your skin tone than e
stee lauder double wear.


----------



## littleinkpot (May 30, 2008)

I completely love this look!


----------



## Carlyx (May 30, 2008)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## mylaila (May 31, 2008)

I love this look. you look so awesome. I were so gladly to see where in your face is which blush, msf. 
I find all your looks pretty, but this I LOVE.


----------

